# Polar Bears Here I Come



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be leaving tomorrow for my Big Polar Bear Trip. 
If anyone has any problems or needs something done just post a thread or send an email to [email protected] and someone will take care of it.

If yall want to see what I am going to be doing, you can go to www.ngm.com 
and click on Polar Cam. Thats the buggy I will be on out on the ice. 
You can also go to www.TundraBuggy.com and the cam may be there.

So keep the forum active while I am gone, post lots of photos! 
Dont forget about the chat room , its fun!

I dont know what Im thinking leaving Goldie and Stogie home with Tom. 
They are going to be all over the place.

Ill be back in 12 days. I will be without cell phone, internet AND Starbucks. 
Dont they call that rehab??????


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Melissa is going to make some big posters to hold up in front of the camera so we will know it's her. Well, maybe not. But she is taking a satellite hookup so she will have internet access. Okay, I made that up, too. 
Have fun V.F.!!!!!!! I mean Melissa!!
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Guys Im back! 
It was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!

Loving all the new photos everyone posted. 

I survived without internet or phone, in fact, I enjoyed it!

Its amazing to watch the bears roll around and play just like the Havs. They play fight standing up on their hind legs and roll all over the ground. The only difference is the Havs will lick you all over and the Bears will maul you.


----------

